
Y Combinator's winter class - noisemaker
http://www.siliconvalley.com/venturecapital/ci_5657754?nclick_check=1
======
yaacovtp
It's the same thing that was posted here last week, just a list of names of
the companies and a one sentence description.

If you go to the homepage and search for "combinator" the article will come up
and you don't have to register.

------
zaidf
Can someone paste the article--or excerpts from it? Login required.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_Login required._

Use this: <http://www.bugmenot.com/>

